# Snoring question?



## equinox (Jan 30, 2017)

If he has only started snoring recently I would take him to a vet just to be safe. Snoring causes can range from harmless to a nasal infection or something in his throat.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My late golden, Sophie (lost her last Oct just shy of her 13th birthday) snored very, very loud. I have had a couple others that snored, but she topped them all. Now she did allergy that caused her eyes to get all "goopy" in the spring and fall. and I never noticed if her snoring was worse then or not. We only had her 20 months, adopting her at age 11. She never had skin issues, ear infections, et, just the "goopy eyes". 

For peace of mind, talk to your vet. He may suggest Benadryl for the itching.

Ps, some 40 years ago I was baby sitting my 4 year old niece and she came running into the kitchen yelling "Aunt Sandra, come and see. Red is sleeping upside down with his teeth hanging out". My Irish Setter was sleeping on his back and Yvonne had never seen a dog doing that. I see your little guy likes to sleep "upseide down with his teeth hanging out.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my, Truman you are oh so handsome! 

Yes it is worth getting the snoring issue checked out.
We used to joke that our girl snored like a drunken pirate. It turns out that she had a sac of mucous in her throat that was removed surgically which provided instant relief.

Some dogs snore due to allergies. A product like Snore Stop for pets might help with that.
Other causes might be nasal polyps or laryngeal paralysis.

I hope that you also find a simple solution for your boy, not only does it effect their ability to breathe but their ability to cool their bodies.


----------

